

Ask HN: Tell Us Your Best RILT(Remember It Like This..) - rawoke083600

We are crowd sourcing all those things you have learned which started with &quot;Remember It Like This..&quot; You can add it to www.riltpedia.com or we will collect from the comments.<p>Try to stay away from &quot;mnemonics&quot;  :) The problem is that they are not &quot;intrinsically linked&quot; to the subject&#x2F;factoid.
======
mymuss
I'm a flight instructor. When I teach engine out emergencies in multiengine
aircraft one of the challenges is to quickly identify which engine is failing.
The most obvious effect of an loss of thrust on one engine is yaw (rotation of
the airplane about the vertical axis), pilot's natural reaction is to
compensate for the yaw by pushing on the opposite foot pedal (because pedals
control the yaw). So one leg is pushing hard on the pedal, the other one is
not. Now it's easy to identify the failed engine "DEAD FOOT = DEAD ENGINE"
where dead foot is the relaxed one. If the left foot is relaxed then the left
engine has lost thrust.

The next thing is establishing so called zero sideslip, which means banking
few degrees into the good engine. Similar RITL is "RAISE THE DEAD", meaning
the dead engine side should be higher than the good one after establishing the
bank.

~~~
rawoke083600
Haha love it !!!

------
vishnuharidas
"My Very Educated Mother Just Showed Us Nine Planets" \- Names of the nine
(recently eight) planets in their order of distance from the Sun. And, the
first "My" makes it easier to remember "M[ercur]y", not to confuse with
"Mars".

------
rawoke083600
One of my fav on the site is "Algor Mortis - coldness after death"

The RILT for that is "It sounds like Al Gore" and he was known for he's
CLIMATE/(READ "Temperature") concerns !

